

Oracles x86 Reference Manual (AT&T syntax) - jfaucett
http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19253-01/817-5477/817-5477.pdf

======
st3fan
Why is this an Oracle document?

~~~
jfaucett
not entirely sure, I was looking for a good at&t ref and came across this
thought it might be of use to other HNers who do this stuff too. It probably
has to do with solaris which I guess belongs to oracle now (from sun).

~~~
prunebeads
It _is_ very useful, thanks!

